# Avatars



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Doesn't look like anyone's noticed yet, but we enabled avatars yesterday. Anyone with over 100 posts may upload a custom one from the user cp. At this time we aren't providing any to choose from.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

woot! Beware of my avatar! Cool stuff, Scott, thanks!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Argh! I've gotta make 54 new posts before I can have one! No wait, now that I've said this, only 53 posts to go. Whew, that's better.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice! ive been waiting for the avatars


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Finally!*

<--------  

I'm special....


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Hmmm post count? ... Damn.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *Doesn't look like anyone's noticed yet, but we enabled avatars yesterday. Anyone with over 100 posts may upload a custom one from the user cp. At this time we aren't providing any to choose from. *


Damn, I'm pretty far away from getting an avatar. Hell, I still got to worry about getting rid of that "Nissan Newbie" shit....lol


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Gotta few posts to go.....quite a few


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey scott, will we ever be able to use sig. pics? or is there not enough space on the servers yet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I still got a ways to go... 

Too bad I don't have my post count from the other board. 5k+! 

lol.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Woo hoo, I'm off to pick one now!


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

Oh man...I've got a long ways to go...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

49 more!! I'm halfway there!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *hey scott, will we ever be able to use sig. pics? or is there not enough space on the servers yet? *


Nope. Sig pics don't require server space. They just make use of the vb IMG code to display images hosted elsewhere. But they do clutter up the forums IMO, making threads harder to read, and causing pages to take much longer to load.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey, what's the deal? I get home from work, and try to pick an avatar, and it says "displaying 1 of 0 available... How do I see which ones I can get?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I think that you have to upload your own ...i did..


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok, heres another problem i'm having. I don't have any pics that are less than 60 by 60 pixels, and I don't know how to resize the ones I do have. Anyone know how to do that kind of stuff?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

this is how i do it. you open the pic, click on options, choose resize image and then type in the size you want 50x50 or 60x60. you can also choose resample image..it comes out clearer like that. i'm not sure what kind of picture viewer you are using..i am using IfranView. hope this helps you out.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Nope, I don't even have an options thing. I'll keep working on it, though.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you would like....you can send the pic(s) you want to be reduced to me and i can send them back to you at the reduced size. just attach them to an email and send them to [email protected] if you want me to.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmmm, good idea.
You've got mail.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
<--------Ever see snow in Florida?

Seth


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hmm,
> <--------Ever see snow in Florida?
> 
> Seth *


Damn! You for real? 
<-------Just got mine too, you like Jammin'?


----------

